# Good To Know: Hair Types - Lots of pics!



## Nox (Oct 20, 2007)

The most important thing everybody should know about their hair is the texture pattern. Oprah's hairstylist, Andre Walker, came up with a description for the differing hair textures of humanity, from 1 - 4. Each number has a subset from a - c. So for example, somebody could be 2c. Or sometimes what commonly happens, is that a person fall in between two different hair types, for example: 2b/c.

Straight Hair (going clockwise, a to c*)*

*







**
*


*



*

1a - Absolutely stick straight without deviation (Rare. Most "stick straight" people are actually 1b.)1b - Straight but less severe than stick straight. Hair does not look wavy at all.

1c - Straight with body wave and one or two visible S-waves (e.g. nape of neck or temples)

*Wavy Hair (*going clockwise, a to c*)** *

*
*

*






**
*


*



*

2a - Loose, stretched out S-waves throughout the hair2b - Shorter, more distinct S-waves (similar to waves from braiding damp hair)

2c - Distinct S-waves and the odd spiral curl forming here and there

*Curly Hair (*going clockwise, a to c*)** *

*
*

*



**



**
*


*



*
3a - Big, loose spiral curls3b - Bouncy ringlets

3c - Tight corkscrews

*Kinky Hair (*left to right, a and b*)** *

*
*

*






No suitable 4c photo* 
4a - Tightly coiled S-curls

/ringlets 4b - Tightly coiled with less distinctive S-curl/ringlets

4c - Tightly crimped pattern with a more z-shaped bend (Rare. Most people who think they are 4c are actually 4b or 4b/c at most.)


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 20, 2007)

_Thanks for posting!



My hair type would be 2c - Distinct S-waves and the odd spiral curl forming here and there_


----------



## estherika (Oct 20, 2007)

think I am 3b

that's a great article, thanks!


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm a 2-A.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm between 3b and 3c naturally... With a relaxer, I'm between 1b and 1c.


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm a 1b - Straight but less severe than stick straight. Hair does not look wavy at all.


----------



## Andi (Oct 20, 2007)

IÂ´m a 1C. Too bad my hair doesnÂ´t look as good as Rachael BilsonÂ´s!


----------



## LaItaliana (Oct 20, 2007)

Im glad you posted this cuz ive always wondered what people meant when they said 1b or 3a or whatever. im a 1c. I think a 2c is pretty


----------



## Nox (Oct 20, 2007)

I am almost a solid 3c, with some 4a at the crown. So I'm 3c/4a.

I do not use a traditional relaxer, but I do loosen my curls with a texturizer, so it becomes like a 3a type right after washing.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 20, 2007)

I am a 1a, which you say is a 1b. Stick straight hair.


----------



## Nox (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am a 1a, which you say is a 1b. Stick straight hair. If you say you are a true 1a, then I am inclined to believe it. A person knows their own hair best.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 20, 2007)

The reason I say 1a is because I can't even curl my hair. I could spend an hour curling it and it won't curl. If it does, it will get a small "kink" in it, then fall out in about 10 minutes. So if I wanted curly or wavy, I would have to wear a wig!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 20, 2007)

I am a 4b..when my hair is wet i could pass for a 4a


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting! I looked for one of these charts when I made the post about my daughters hair, but couldnt find a decent one! I am a 3c, my baby is a 4a.


----------



## Nox (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MACmaniac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for posting! I looked for one of these charts when I made the post about my daughters hair, but couldnt find a decent one! I am a 3c, my baby is a 4a. Yeah, I was looking for a chart like this too. And when I couldn't find it, I compiled some Googled pictures and made this chart myself. I kinda like this system, it is more universally understood.


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 20, 2007)

This is neat. I think I'm 2b.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 20, 2007)

Rachel Bilson is a hottie.


----------



## MindySue (Oct 20, 2007)

3b over here, wishing I was 1b with killer bangs


----------



## MissPout (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm a 2a


----------



## KellyB (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm probably a 1B


----------



## mayyami (Oct 21, 2007)

1B - now, what to do with this info !?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 21, 2007)

My hair is wierd. If I get out of the shower and brush it, but don't dry it it's a 1c. If I get out of the shower and don't brush it, just let it do whatever it usually ends up a 2a. If I take a shower at night and just go to bed with it wet, when I wake up it's a bonafied 3a


----------



## Mares (Oct 23, 2007)

I am a 1b, i have fine hair but lots of it, i do curl it sometimes but it never stays like that no matter what i put into my hair, its quite annoying at times


----------



## sushi-gal (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm 1a-1b.

To add, my hair can't cope with curling hair iron easily, nor curly perm






when I had my hair bleached, those were easier though.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 23, 2007)

2c/3a


----------



## farris2 (Oct 24, 2007)

2c


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 24, 2007)

I guess I'm somewhere between 1c ...


----------



## mini me (Oct 24, 2007)

i'm a 2c but have potential for 3a


----------



## NatalieRose (Oct 24, 2007)

1c


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm either a 2b or a 2c. I hate it, though! lol!


----------



## Nox (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am a 4b..when my hair is wet i could pass for a 4a Grace, you may in fact be a combo 4a/b if that's the case. I think a very slight majority of our girls have this same hair type. The bulk of us naturally tend to fall between 3c - 4b. Although I've seen more than a few 3b folks in Naija too.

Originally Posted by *mayyami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 1B - now, what to do with this info !? Well Mayyami, this sort of system can help you determine what kind of daily hair maintenance to use. It can also help you to relate to people with the same hair type. And lastly, most hair care professionals are at least somewhat aware of this kind of description, and that may help them decide how best to style your hair with the least amount of damage.


Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm either a 2b or a 2c. I hate it, though! lol! Shaundra, don't hate your hair. Love it fiercely. I'm not saying this is you at all, but the people I run into that wear their wavy hair straight have not ever been taught how to properly beautify wavy hair. All they know how to work with and appreciate is straight hair, and that's just a shame. The thing about wavy hair is that you have the best of both worlds. It can be made straight or curly with ease, and _with no heat_ (you should really look into those methods). Straight and curly haired folks are not so lucky in that regard.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 26, 2007)

I've always labeled myself a 4a/4b combo. My hair is very weird though. The nape and crown are 4a and everything else if 4b.


----------



## LillyV (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice thread!

I think my hair is mostly a 2a. However on the crown/front it's a 2b or 2c. And near the neck it tends towards a 1c. Also, if I wash it and let it air dry outside when a lot of wind is blowing, then it becomes a 2c.

Am I just weird??


----------



## Nox (Oct 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LillyV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Am I just weird??  Not at all.


----------



## mac-whore (Oct 27, 2007)

i'm between 3b - 3c.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks this is an informative chart!! Im a mix of 3b and 3c... I have corkscrews underneath, and ringlets on top. Blah its so annoying to live with... Id give anything to have 1b or 1c or even 2a hair...


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 28, 2007)

That is an interesting article! Thanks for posting!


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 28, 2007)

4B is pretty

i'm looking at that pic though i think i'm more of a 4c...blah


----------



## cracka (Oct 28, 2007)

i am a 1b

Are there hairstyling tips or cutting tips for each section?


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Oct 28, 2007)

Naturally - 4a

Relaxer - 3b


----------



## MochaBarbieDoll (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah I read that book! Don't know my hair type still, just know it tkes forever to do! lol


----------



## monniej (Oct 29, 2007)

i think i'd be a 4a/b


----------



## Nox (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think i'd be a 4a/b I dunno Monnie, with the type of curl I though I saw in your profile pic, it looks more defined like a solid 4a to me.


----------



## monniej (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dunno Monnie, with the type of curl I though I saw in your profile pic, it looks more defined like a solid 4a to me. that's after i put in my moisturizer! lol~


----------



## magosienne (Oct 29, 2007)

2c for me. i actually have curls, the hair on my neck. it's annoying when you wanna do a specific hairstyle. my mom finds it cute, so do the hairdressers.


----------



## charish (Oct 30, 2007)

i'm in between a 1c and 2a, some days my hair is more wavy than others. but the front of my hair is straight, while the sides and back are wavy.


----------



## Viviana2911 (Oct 31, 2007)

Great post. Thank you


----------



## Leony (Oct 31, 2007)

Great post Nox! I think I'm 2B when I don't hairdryer my hair.


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (Oct 31, 2007)

he he, im a 2b, but when i get hold of my straightner, i m a 1A


----------



## Annia (Nov 12, 2007)

Mostly I am a 1b/1c with 2a/2b in some areas-mainly in the back near my neck area.

Fine hair but high density.


----------



## cracka (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm 1b but I wish I was 2a just so that I had some body and volume


----------



## MELMEL (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks that really helped me, my hair would be all of the 2's put together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My fringe is curly 2c the hair on the top half of my hair are 2b and the bottom half of my hair is 2a.

My hair is very creative  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Mar 30, 2012)

When my hair is longer (as is usually the case) I'm a 2c. Probably a 3a when it's short, though.

AND I gotta say, it's weird, anyway, that my hair is disgustingly thick, but fine. Add the curl/wave issue.....well, it's easy to understand why I insist on a NO-maintenance style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm a 1b - straight but with a faint J curve at the very tips.


----------



## lipo4ka (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for useful post!My hair is 1c/2 a


----------



## BlondeAshley17 (Jun 19, 2012)

naturally my hair is about a 1b but with bleaching and heat damage and such its more curled and kinky like a 2a - 2b


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm somewhere between a 1c and a 2a (although a little more on the 1c side).  Too bad my waves don't look as good as that


----------

